# plants seem to be doing well



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

this is what its lookin like since a couple days ago...the bulbs are growing like mad, i think im going to cut them down so its just the lower leaves again... not sure.. any other suggestions for plants? let me know ill try and get a better picture up soon

(picture is darker then it usually is.. i dim it at night time. i am also no photographer)

View attachment 44624


all suggestions welcome


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

What kind of plants do you have in that tank??


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

the fullest ones are fake







i just cant find anything as cool as them to replace them... the other ones are a sword plant and some kind of bulbs that i got from wal mart


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice plants


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice tank lloks great


----------

